# Grays or foxys?



## Nik (Apr 13, 2017)

I have been doing a lot more squirrel hunting than I ever have before I have been shooting a lot of grays and foxys and in my personal opinion grays are way better eating than foxys what about y’all, am I the only one who has noticed a difference?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

You're right. The black and white ones taste better too!

Oh, if you find the meat out and cook it down in a pressure cooker, they're all good. My favorite recipe is squirrel pot pie.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I found the age of the squirrel makes more difference than the species.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Grays!


----------



## Spur (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree with grays. Have you ever "hit the cycle"? I have a few times in Algonac St. Park.
That's a gray, a black, a fox and a red squirrell


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

hungryhollow said:


> I found the age of the squirrel makes more difference than the species.


How do age a squirrel, don't know if you are serious or this is a joke. (Take it to a DNR check station?)


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

wpmisport said:


> How do age a squirrel, don't know if you are serious or this is a joke. (Take it to a DNR check station?)


 I look for tooth wear. Usually an old squirrel is large and harder to skin.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Only shoot sows too, never boars, marked difference in the taste


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

we can shoot grays all year over here.i go in the woods every saturday and have a go at them, to keep numbers down,and give the nesting birds a chance in the spring,


----------



## Nik (Apr 13, 2017)

Dang I wish I could shoot grays like that I did really good on them till around Christmas then I have only seen foxys for the most part a could blacks but they where really far away I might have to try hunting a new area cause I want to have grays in the future and I don’t want to totally demolish the population


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

GIDEON said:


> Only shoot sows too, never boars, marked difference in the taste


 Is your nick name Eagle Eye?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

hungryhollow said:


> Is your nick name Eagle Eye?


No not really. Once I see a squirrel, I just run over and shake the tree that it is in, if I hear nuts rattling, I dont shoot it.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

GIDEON said:


> No not really. Once I see a squirrel, I just run over and shake the tree that it is in, if I hear nuts rattling, I dont shoot it.


 What a great idea. Thank you, I'm going to try that.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

GIDEON said:


> No not really. Once I see a squirrel, I just run over and shake the tree that it is in, if I hear nuts rattling, I dont shoot it.


Around here we make a noise like a nut to call squirrels..


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

6Speed said:


> You're right. The black and white ones taste better too!
> 
> Oh, if you find the meat out and cook it down in a pressure cooker, they're all good. My favorite recipe is squirrel pot pie.


It makes a really good white chili, as well.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

wpmisport said:


> How do age a squirrel, don't know if you are serious or this is a joke. (Take it to a DNR check station?)


With familiarity and comparison from observation ,the young of the year run smaller.

But it usually gets down to killing a squirrel and after it is dressed and skinned you can check the ribs.

A young squirrel has very pliable ribs. Closer to cartilage still , than hard bone. Though they are bone. You may notice pinker color to younger /softer bone compared to darker flinty older bone.
The younger soft boned squirrel are "fryers", vs parboiling first. Depending of course on recipe and cooking method.
Hard ribs /bone hints of an older squirrel but anything older than young of the year might as well be treated as "old".


----------

